
Show HN: Impraise – Easy continuous feedback at work (YC S14) - filp
http://www.impraise.com/
======
deedubaya
I feel like this is a technical solution for a bigger people problem: managers
not communicating effectively with their subordinates.

Soon you won't ever have to talk to your boss! Thanks computers!

That being said, I think this is a good product to sell to companies that
choose to ignore the real "problem".

~~~
morgante
Agreed. Managers not getting feedback from their subordinates is also a
problem.

Everyone has things they could improve in, and being frank about that is a
_hard_ personal problem which no tech can overcome.

------
bguthrie
I think the focus on immediate, actionable feedback is great, but I get really
nervous when I see screenshots with graphs. Does peer to peer feedback happen
often enough to merit such an analytical approach? Getting continuous feedback
is a great goal, but it strikes me as a human (or process) problem, not a
technical one.

------
unignorant
Here's a video that describes the app:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lrp7ctc5FM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lrp7ctc5FM)

(Had a hard time finding details on the website)

------
skbohra123
Surprised to see a YC company doing an android app before the iOS app! Are we
seeing a shift?

~~~
amrosado
Google cloud endpoints

~~~
cmelbye
Google Cloud Endpoints supports iOS, and I'm not even sure if Impraise is
using Cloud Endpoints. Pinging impraise.com shows that they're using Amazon
Elastic Beanstalk for at least their web app.

~~~
filp
That's indeed what we're using, we built everything internally, including our
mobile API.

------
mrbird
This is an interesting concept. Why the focus on a mobile app, as opposed to
email or web? Is there something about the interaction that's better done via
mobile device?

I feel like the site is light on details about how it actually works, but I'm
intrigued.

~~~
filp
We're looking to trigger feedback when it's still fresh in the users' minds
(i.e, after you just left a meeting), thus the focus on mobile; but we put a
lot of effort into our web-app as well, and see that some users prefer to use
only that.

~~~
larrys
Feedback:

You have to get many more screen shots showing actual use on your website. I'm
not seeing any. Hard to say much w/o seeing that. Can't even pass it along to
anyone who I might think is interested without more of that.

~~~
filp
Thanks for the feedback, we're definitely going to add some more screenshots.
In the mean time we've updated our landing page with a short introduction
video (which was also already posted in the comments here).

~~~
larrys
Let me give you an idea and direction to at least look into for your product,
either currently or in the future.

Feedback, for hospital stays is super important. You should look at adapting a
version of your product to suit people having hospital stays both elective and
non elective. Hospital's are already conducting patient quality surveys and
something like this product could easily fit into that. (And the best part is
you can find many ways to charge for this as the budget and the need is
definitely there).

This could be by way of a dedicated app for each establishment where the
hospital tells the patients to download the app and they can either use it
while in the bed (depending obviously on their condition) or once they leave
the hospital. Wouldn't be to difficult to private brand an app for each
hospital or hospital system either. (Yes, certain age groups would have issues
but enough wouldn't to make it worthwhile for the hospital..)

(If you end up doing this let me know...)

------
webwright
Looks really nice, guys-- congrats! Would love to see some more product
screens versus "request a demo" or "try it for free" (both are time-consuming
ways to learn how a product looks/works).

------
callmeed
This looks nice, but it's been a long time since I've worked in a organization
that would need this so it's hard for me to comment on the value it would
bring. I'm curious, though: can you provide anonymous feedback?

However, if other hackers out there are looking for ideas, I think there's a
strong need for something similar to this but targeted at businesses with
younger, wage-based employees. Think restaurants, hotels, and retail
businesses. Their needs are slightly different but I think a feedback tool
would be valuable.

------
kareemm
Nice. I always thought Rypple was a great idea but a) early and b) was never
sure if their execution would work. They were acquired by Salesforce and
rebranded as Work.com in 2013.

I hope the Impraise team can make it work - waiting a year for performance
feedback is a stunningly stupid notion.

------
ryanmarsh
The UVP for this should be: "The One Minute Manager" for socially awkward
millennials

------
flipside
More details and screenshots on techcrunch.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/11/impraise/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/11/impraise/)

Really glad feedback is moving in the direction of smaller, more frequent
interactions.

------
vpontis
Does this remind other people of MicroEval who also did YC a few years ago?

They have shut down now but you can see info at their site still
[http://www.microeval.com/](http://www.microeval.com/).

------
mirkoadari
I love the approach Weekdone has taken. It's more of a two-way communication
thing than Impraise, which is more top to bottom. Any thoughts on comparison?

------
fnbr
Do you discuss pricing anywhere? I'm very hesitant to commit to a free trial
when I don't know how much the product will cost afterwards.

~~~
scott_karana
Absolutely agreed. Once I realized I couldn't find the price, my eyes got
glossy.

------
1123581321
How about adding a page that explains the process and benefit to managers?

------
larrys
Another good name for this would have been "stroked".

